# NEED HELP WITH MY CANON rebel t1i please



## jUSTcANTfIGUREiToUT (Jun 10, 2010)

I have had my canon rebel t1i for almost a year now and i love that it has a movie mode, but when i try to upload it to windows movie maker to edit it says i cant because of the file, so then fine i decide to upload to youtube without editing and same problem

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE BE KIND ENOUGH TO TELL ME WHAT TO DO

THANKS SO MUCH GREATLY APPRECIATE IT


----------



## Wraith72 (Jun 11, 2010)

You can edit your movies with Canon's Zoom Browser EX, which you can install from the T1i software CD.


----------



## j-dogg (Jun 13, 2010)

What format does it shoot? avi? mov?


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Jun 16, 2010)

The format is in .mov, which is quicktime. And because of this format, you cannot edit it in windows movie maker. Youll have to download a video converter and convert the video to .wma or something recognizable by Windows movie maker.


----------



## jUSTcANTfIGUREiToUT (Jun 18, 2010)

YEA IT IS .MOV, where can i get a free converter?


----------



## KmH (Jun 18, 2010)

jUSTcANTfIGUREiToUT said:


> YEA IT IS .MOV, where can i get a free converter?


oFFtHEiNTERNET!dUH! :lmao:

Use the search term: free video converters
as a start.


----------

